# MPG for 335d



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I lost track of my previous post of my 2009 335d, which after the major software/firmware upgrade, my mpg dropped by almost 5 mpg.
I finally got a note from the dealer, that software updates from BMW had no adverse affect on mpg. Dealer recommended that I do decarbonizing which costs $$$, and BMW does not want to pay for it.
Can all 335d owners please tell me, if I am the only one whose mpg has suffered especially for cars that have most updated software/firmware? Please
The most I get on the Hwy is 30.6 mpg and city is like 22 mpg.
Thks


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

bballfreak said:


> I lost track of my previous post of my 2009 335d, which after the major software/firmware upgrade, my mpg dropped by almost 5 mpg.
> I finally got a note from the dealer, that software updates from BMW had no adverse affect on mpg. Dealer recommended that I do decarbonizing which costs $$$, and BMW does not want to pay for it.
> Can all 335d owners please tell me, if I am the only one whose mpg has suffered especially for cars that have most updated software/firmware? Please
> The most I get on the Hwy is 30.6 mpg and city is like 22 mpg.
> Thks


Please be more specific as to miles on the engine, type of driving the car has seen, type of fuel and if you have done any mods or additives.

Plus, I would look to see if an independent mechanic, perhaps one with diesel experience and BMW interest/equipment can give you an opinion.

Doing a DDE and transmission computer reset may also help.

Driving it hard for a while has helped some posters get back the performance in their cars. If its carbon buildup, using Lubro-Moly Pro diesel engine clean is recommended by some but I haven't seen any real evidence that this helps.

Getting a second opinion from another dealer, especially looking for engine codes that could imply other coverable problems might help.

Hopefully you can manage a way to get around paying for this.

PL


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

For a very short while, my hwy number fell about 1.X mpg. Within a couple weeks, it was back to where it was. 

Side subject but it does pertain. If all else is same, does a diesel get better mileage say 15,000 to 20,000 miles after the initial wear in of the rings. I know we don't have break in of engines anymore but the fuel economy is less when its driven for the first fe w hundred miles. 

If anything, the fuel mileage is higher now than before the recalls. I can get 41.2 mpg cruising at 65. But if you turn on anything with appreciable electric draw (like the butt warmers) I see the mpg fall down a little ~2 mpg. Load on alternator causes load on engine. I'm also not running run flats now so the tires are lighter weight.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

*MPG with 335d*

It is a 2009 335d with 40K miles, out of which almost 90% are hwy miles.
I only put either Shell or Chevron since I bought the car new in Houston.
I once in while take it upto 120 on I-10 going from San Antonio to Houston.
It has new non-RFT Michelin tires.
I have extended BMW warranty for 7 yrs/70K miles.
BMW headquarters just called me and they said they will talk to the BMW dealer
and let me know 3-5 days.
I have ordered BG 244 diesel additive.
I am not sure if this carbon buildup issue or software update that has caused this
that is why it would be good to know, what other 335d owners are getting with all the
current updates.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I did take to Austin dealer, no codes are showing, just poor mpg.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

*Mpg for 2009 335d*

So, I am also running new non-rft.
Wow you are getting 40+ mpg 
I am no where close. I go as per
Speed limit 75 on I-10. Is your car taken all the
Updates and recalls?


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

bballfreak said:


> I lost track of my previous post of my 2009 335d, which after the major software/firmware upgrade, my mpg dropped by almost 5 mpg.
> I finally got a note from the dealer, that software updates from BMW had no adverse affect on mpg. Dealer recommended that I do decarbonizing which costs $$$, and BMW does not want to pay for it.
> Can all 335d owners please tell me, if I am the only one whose mpg has suffered especially for cars that have most updated software/firmware? Please
> The most I get on the Hwy is 30.6 mpg and city is like 22 mpg.
> Thks


I had a problem with a sudden drop of MPG with a previous software update. This was fixed in a latest version. In the previous software version, my car was doing a DPF regeneration at least once or even twice between fill up.

For me, software version Level E89X-12-07-508 fixed the MPG problem. I went from 24 mpg back to 30 MPG on the same commute.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Air pressure?

My sport package says 35 front/42 back.

PL


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I run 42/49 in mine. That's the recommended pressure for sport package traveling over 100mph. RFTs suck so if running high pressure leads to wearing the outer edges faster then I guess I'll just have to upgrade to lighter, stickier, better riding tires sooner. There's a noticeable difference in mpg between 35/42 and 42/49.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

My D's FE was constantly around 31 mpg per tank. 
I had the carbon buildup + DDE + injector failure but after the carbon was cleaned out of the cylinder head there was no change in the FE.
However the 2009/10 D with high mileage are more prone to suffer from carbon buildup.
The shop foreman said to expect having to do carbon cleaning every 50k miles or so.


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

How do you find which software version you are running?

JW


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

bballfreak said:


> So, I am also running new non-rft.
> Wow you are getting 40+ mpg
> I am no where close. I go as per
> Speed limit 75 on I-10. Is your car taken all the
> Updates and recalls?


Yes, I'm all up to date. Running 75 mpg, the mileage will fall off to ~36 mpg. M57 is RPM sensitive. Running at 70 mph, its around 38 mpg.

@hoooper, can you give us some low pressure vs higher pressure data for fuel mileage please? I was running high also per the >100 mph spec on the door sill too on OEM runflats. Since i was after a better ride also when switching to the "go flats", I went back to the 35/42 spec.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

nuclearbeef said:


> How do you find which software version you are running?
> 
> JW


I do not know how to read it from the car. In my case, it is printed on the work order from dealer.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

BB_cuda said:


> @hoooper, can you give us some low pressure vs higher pressure data for fuel mileage please? I was running high also per the >100 mph spec on the door sill too on OEM runflats. Since i was after a better ride also when switching to the "go flats", I went back to the 35/42 spec.


I only got in one tank at the lower end before I figured something was up. Tank was close to 2 MPG lower which actually makes sense, but being only one tank its not much data


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

My MPG remains steady as a rock on a 2010 335D Sport with Non-RFTs PSS. I keep my pressure on the higher end, but not that high.

My MPG has held in the 29.4MPG for years now with only slight variations. I seem to recall it dipping once after a reset of the software, maybe back in 2010. I think it was related to my AT relearning how I drive, but it corrected itself.

I do about 60/40 Hwy/City and do drive faster on the hwy. If you do 60-65 you'll see the high 30's-40MPG but at 80-85 it drops right on down to close to 32-33 or so.

A/C is an economy killer and forget about city driving.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

In 80/20 Hwy/city, I'm seeing an average of 33.1 mpg. Record low, 29.9, record high, 36.4. That's driving about 15mph over most places, maxing at 83 mph in a 70 (don't want to get too close to superspeeder territory in Georgia, 85 or more in a 70 adds $200 to the fine. It's also correcting for 3 mph speedometer error (indicated 83 is actually 80))


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> A/C is an economy killer and forget about city driving.


Seat heaters too. It pulls a pretty healthy current which creates an alternator load


----------



## CWRUYOTE (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a 2011 with all the recalls performed. My MPGs initially dropped a little following the software updates, then adapted and climbed back to 'normal'.

I drive 95% highway, between 65 - 75 MPH and am running 38 - 41 MPG, depending on A/C use.


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

I only get about 31-32 mpg according to the computer when I reset it before an interstate trip, so that is 100% highway miles. Cruise set at 82.

Good news is that actual milage calculated by odometer miles and fuel purchased is 33-34.

Bad news is that the reason I set the cruise at 82 is because that is what gets me 75mph on the gps.

I thought that the mph being off 8.5% would result in the odometer also reading 8.5% high; meaning that my gas milage was worse than my calculations made it appear. However, apparently BMW uses two different sensors for odometer and mph; mph being corrected artificially high and odometer being accurate. Can anyone else confirm this?

JW


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

ALL BMW speedometers read high, this is by design. The rules allow for reading 0% low and something like 10% high. BMW does not want you to sue them because you got a ticket or lost your license because you were actually going faster than the speedometer said, thus the reason to make them read high. What would be the downside by going slower than indicated? The odometer does read correctly.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I know tire pressure will also affect the speed as well as an inflated tire has a bit more circumference than a less inflated one, much like a balloon. That is supposedly how some tire pressure sensors work by detecting one wheel turning slightly faster than the rest.


Speed will also change your tire circumference. Back when I raced bikes, we were always low calculating our maximum speed down the straightaway by gear ratios, engine RPM and tire circumference. The difference was due to tire expansion at high speed. (Moreover, it changes quite a bit based on construction with steel belted radials being much more dimensionally stable than bias-ply tires.)

One other factor to take into account is tire wear. The posters above are telling you the diameter of a tire of a particular size. I ask, which tire of that size. A brand new one? What about when you have taken 6MM of tread out of it? The diameter is now almost 1/2" smaller. Your circumference just went down by a couple of inches which probably changes your speed by a couple of percent too.

Just a bit more fuel for the fire<g>!


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

totitan said:


> My car is an 09 CPO car that I bought this May, so I assume all updates have been done. Commuting 70 miles per day and incidental running around town we consistantly get 30-32 mpg. On road trips we get 37-38. Surprisingly that is not far off from what my 2012 vw jsw tdi gets and it has just half the hp and torque of the 335d. Go figure....


Same here my 11 335d which received the emissions update gets that about that mileage on the stock BMW 18" staggered sport wheels/tires.

But then switching over to my winter set (18" non RFT Conti DWS Extreme Contact square tire setup, BMW OEM rims), I get about 10% more - 32 combined daily and a maximum 42MPG on the freeway - without stops - no A/C - no seat warmers - no loud thumping of the stereo.

The tires may have something to do with the increased mileage - the Conti have more silica and softer on the ride (non RFT) but also they are on square (18"x8") wheels.

I do the math when I fill up so that's how I know....


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

*2009 335d*

Mine are Michelin Pilot sport AS plus-non RFT.
I guess something is wrong with mpg I am getting.
No codes and all updates


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

bballfreak said:


> Mine are Michelin Pilot sport AS plus-non RFT.
> I guess something is wrong with mpg I am getting.
> No codes and all updates


Are you calculating using actual fill up tank gallons and miles driven since last fill up ?
Or are you using the OBC display ?


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Using OBC display, that is what dealer told me.
I go to Houston from San Antonio twice a month
and go at 75mpg and I would get like 35-38 mpg
using the OBC.
Now it is like 29-30 at the best.
I also noticed that I would use like 1/4 tank one way
and now it is more than 1/4 tank.
Dealer in San Antonio changed out air filter, no luck
showing on diagnosis, no codes.
So, I also took the car to Austin BMW, no luck there
either.
Dealer in san Antonio also gave it to me writing that
software updates had no adverse effect on mpg as per
BMW. Dealer thinks it needs decarbonizing but BMW does
not want to pay.
I am disappointed as I used to get 35+ mpg all the time for
3 years.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

After adding a can of BG244, driving in sports mode and inflating the tires over by 4 psi, my hwy mpg increased to 36mpg from 30mpg.
Hope it stays that way


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bballfreak said:


> so, the general consensus for my 2009 335d with 40K miles, I have carbon buildup causing poor mpg
> and not the software updates??
> I run tires pressures posted on the door on my non-RFT Michelins.
> I just added a can of BG244 for diesel for the 1st time in 4 years. I have only used half tank of gas, not
> sure how good it is to remove carbon deposits but it is intended for that.


Carbon buildup sucks! I'd fight really hard to make that BMWs problem, by design.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

After I added a can of BG244 and inflated non-RFT tires by over 4 psi, I was told by shop foreman to run the car hard, i.e. in DS mode. I did that for half a tank until it was almost empty.
I refilled the tank with Chevron Diesel and my mpg went from 30mpg to 36mpg.
Sadly, a BMW engineer (not a rep) from Dallas came to San Antonio to look at my car the next day (which I was not expecting) as this was a result of a strong letter I wrote to BMW about this
poor mpg, they test drove it and got 35.6mpg at 60mph on cruise (drove for 60 miles), so that it was within the spec for BMW. Or BMW was now ready to pay for decarbonizing.
I am not sure, if this is statistically valid, as this was done only once, and it was good enough for BMW.
May be BG244 is a good product for cleaning carbon deposits, not sure where all this deposits end up when they are flushed out?


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

bballfreak said:


> After I added a can of BG244 and inflated non-RFT tires by over 4 psi, I was told by shop foreman to run the car hard, i.e. in DS mode. I did that for half a tank until it was almost empty.
> I refilled the tank with Chevron Diesel and my mpg went from 30mpg to 36mpg.
> Sadly, a BMW engineer (not a rep) from Dallas came to San Antonio to look at my car the next day (which I was not expecting) as this was a result of a strong letter I wrote to BMW about this
> poor mpg, they test drove it and got 35.6mpg at 60mph on cruise (drove for 60 miles), so that it was within the spec for BMW. Or BMW was now ready to pay for decarbonizing.
> ...


My experience has been that driving it hard DOES remove some of the "soot" since my previous cars without a particulate trap created a nice cloud of black smoke only the first time I would floor it, and after that need to wait a while before it could happen again. This did, apparently, coat/contaminate/make bad my 335d's catalytic converters and NOx sensors (changed the color of the fluid coming out of the exhaust tips to yellowish) so BMW did replace them at 33,000 miles. Maybe I waited too long to do this "Italian tune-up" but driving it hard to put a good load on the diesel engine seems to be what people think prevents a good amount of the "carbon buildup" we see.

PL


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I really did not have any black smoke or anything out of the exhaust.
I put in DS mode and use paddle shifters to go from M1 to M5 or M6 driving
it quite hard with BG244.
Not sure which one helped the most.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

bballfreak said:


> I really did not have any black smoke or anything out of the exhaust.
> I put in DS mode and use paddle shifters to go from M1 to M5 or M6 driving
> it quite hard with BG244.
> Not sure which one helped the most.


No, your car would not have black smoke or soot because of the DPF. What I think happened was driving it hard cleared out the carbon which would have been as black soot had it not been for your DPF. It's not clear whether the additive had anything to do with any improvements.

PL


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Correct, so where does all this black soot go, or the carbon deposits when it is flushed out? Hope it does
not clog somewhere down the line. Shop foreman at BMW is a good friend of mine, will ask him as well.
He started as a mechanic for BMW and has been with them for over 23 years.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I always try to blow or clear my exhausts on all my cars by flooring it every once in a while. If you are ever behind someone that does that you will see some amount of dark soot getting blown out the exhaust. Smoke is something else. Soot is deposits within the exhaust manifold and exhaust pipes and muffler. Smoke is poor combustion from either too much air to fuel (white smoke) or too much fuel to air (black smoke). You typical diesel semi toots out black smoke upon acceleration because the turbo hasn't had a chance to spool up and supply adequate air. A well maintained diesel truck on the highway should put out very little smoke if any.

Our cars, to the best of what I have seen, don't smoke, at all, ever. I haven't seen it.

The DPF is supposed to capture those soot particles and then periodically go into high temp mode and will burn the soot off to a white friable dust that harmlessly blows out your exhaust.

Deposits on the intake and exhaust are build up of soot, fuel, oil, dirt, moisture which is a mess and most likely not going to be blown out by accelerating or some additive in the fuel. The EGR only complicates the buildup in the intake recirculating some percentage of your exhaust gasses back to the intake. Not a good thing in my opinion but helps them meet EPA emissions.

As my car gets driven rather hard every day, I'm hoping I don't have to worry about intake buildup. If I do get it I will argue with my BMW dealer or take it to an independent who should have no problem cleaning it out as he won't be messing with the complicated controls and will charge a lot less than the dealer.


----------



## kadave (May 29, 2013)

I'm loving reading about this...but as a noob I don't have anything to contribute. 

Could somebody mention the specific name of the additive you're all talking about?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I used an additive for my 2009 335d made by BG products, called BG244 which is specific for Diesel
Then, there is BG44K which is for gasoline engines.
BG is reputed product.
I am not sure if running hard or the additive made a difference, or both to give me better 
mpg, but it is too soon to tell. I will be driving from San Antonio to Houston, this Sunday
and will post my results.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I always try to blow or clear my exhausts on all my cars by flooring it every once in a while. If you are ever behind someone that does that you will see some amount of dark soot getting blown out the exhaust. Smoke is something else. Soot is deposits within the exhaust manifold and exhaust pipes and muffler. Smoke is poor combustion from either too much air to fuel (white smoke) or too much fuel to air (black smoke). You typical diesel semi toots out black smoke upon acceleration because the turbo hasn't had a chance to spool up and supply adequate air. A well maintained diesel truck on the highway should put out very little smoke if any.
> 
> Our cars, to the best of what I have seen, don't smoke, at all, ever. I haven't seen it.
> 
> ...


This fuel additive theory seems to be gaining traction here. However, with a direct injection engine, I don't see how a fuel additive could have any posititve effect on soot in the intake manifold...


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

Help me find things wrong with this idea.


Rig up a post turbo injection system similar to the AWI systems some people have.

Every 1k miles (or 10k or whatever interval worked); inject a gallon (or whatever amount worked) of solvent of some variety slowly while cruising down the interstate to wash the carbon out of the intake.

mineral spirits?
acetone?
MEK?
Sea Foam?
Marvelous Mysterious Oil?
alcohol?
diesel?


Who's with me?

JW


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I use 10ml of acetone with 17 gallons of gasoline fuel every other fill up.
This is all my 6 cars and till today they give me excellent gas mileage
and keeps injectors clean.
With diesel, I used first time BG244, so well see how this stuff works.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Tedj101 said:


> This fuel additive theory seems to be gaining traction here. However, with a direct injection engine, I don't see how a fuel additive could have any posititve effect on soot in the intake manifold...


I would argue that indeed there are some fuel additives that might help resolve some deficiency with specific fuel types. For example if you are bunring high sulfur or high Vanadium in fuel oil (in the case of large bore medium speed Power Plant engines), a specific additive may help reduce the adverse effects of certain contaminants in specific applications.

But there is no panacea product that does "all of the above". That would be "Snake Oil"!

In general fuel additives are a pure waste of money with little or no added value and in some cases may cause harmful damage to your fuel system or engine. Some additives may attack gaskets and orings for example.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

flying man I coincide and dont coincide with you. I used AMSOIL Octane Booster and Fuel additive on my 02 MCS from of course 2002-2011 and NEVER had issues whatsover, some other brands may or not cause issues but as far as Im concerned AMSOIL never gave me problems, BTW I also using it on the D Cetane Booster and Injector cleaner, I beleive its a hit and miss issue, but again I might be wrong on this


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

I was thinking about putting an additive (solvent) in the charge air, not in the fuel.

No worries about damaging fuel pumps, injectors, or o-rings. 

A "fuel additive" might work because it is most likely a blend of solvents and detergents; but I'm not thinking of putting it in the fuel. 

JW


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

nuclearbeef said:


> I was thinking about putting an additive (solvent) in the charge air, not in the fuel.
> 
> No worries about damaging fuel pumps, injectors, or o-rings.
> 
> ...


I have seriously considered looking into using a cleaning additive in my methanol injection system. At this point its just a crazy idea that I havent looked into, but on the face of it spraying a detergent through the methanol system should over time clean out the entire manifold and head.


----------



## badgerbob (Oct 25, 2009)

*d mpg*

My 2011 D sport has also seen significant decrease in mileage after its last update and oil service It has dropped on the exact same driving I was averaging 29+/- and after service dropped to 22-27 in the 5 tanks since then with what seems like a slow improvement. I run non RFT.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Based on what I have I writing from BMW dealer that updates had no adverse effect on mpg. BMW shop foreman think it may be something to do with carbon buildup. BMW corporate does not want to pay for decarbonizing as there are no fault codes. BMW dealer here is trying to have BMW pay for it. I also wrote a strong letter to BMW. Some 335d owners do not care for mpg as the performance for this car is superb. So, badgerbob, will let you know what happens. Mine is 2009 335d with 41k miles.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I think if enough 335d owners complain to BMW corporate about poor mpg than what was advertised, then BMW may do something. I think it was something to do with the update, but there are some 335d owners who are getting great mpg, after the updates, and I am assuming that their 335d have all the latest updates. 
I am told that BMW is very sensitive of customer retention.


----------



## MtBikR (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a 2011 335 with 27K on it. I've owner it for about 2 months and accelerate pretty spiritedly. The cpu says I'm averaging only 26mpg. Performance seems fine to me. Why would it be so low? I live in Phoenix and the last two months have been in excess of 100 degrees. Finally probably about 75% City and 25% highway.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I know it stinks when it is suppose to give far better mpg and close to what is stated on the sticker.
I used to get 36-38mpg at 70mph all the time and then after the updates, it dropped by 6-8 mpg.
if you let me know your e-mail, I can e-mail you the letter I wrote to BMW corporate.
They were responsive but the problem has not been resolved yet and is still pending.
The BMW engineer was blaming that the car equipped with RFT tires and now there are
non RFT tires etc., which is a bunch of bull, as the non RFT tires are about 1 to 1.5 lbs.
lighter than RFT tires.
I love the car but disappointed in what was advertised and what I am getting.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I switched from OEM RFTs to non-RFTs and my MPG did not change.

I've had all the updates, did notice one drop shortly after one of the updates, but it re-learned and stays around the same.

A/C is very much a drag on your MPG, as is any type of traffic. My MPG drops about 1 1/2 to 2mpg in summer months vs winter months here in S. Fl.

You can see my history on Fuelly. Very cyclical with time of year.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Length of the commute (cold starts) has a big effect on mileage. In my 335d, the first mile after a cold start at 70 degrees F ambient, the trip computer shows 14 mpg (25 mph avg). By two miles it's up to about 20 mpg (30 mph avg). Colder weather it's worse. Overall average is 33.08 mpg.

I see the same as Flyingman, updates made no difference in mpg and neither did non-RFTs. AC knocks about 1.5 mpg off my average.

Ambient temp also has an effect with loss of intercooler efficiency at high temp. Running around in TX at 105 degrees with the AC on will cost you a lot more than 1.5 mpg.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> I switched from OEM RFTs to non-RFTs and my MPG did not change.


you should only notice a difference if you go to significantly lighter tires, changing from RFT to non-RFT shouldnt make a difference. Surprisingly there are a lot of comparable non-RFT tires out there that are just as heavy as our RFTs.



Flyingman said:


> A/C is very much a drag on your MPG, as is any type of traffic. My MPG drops about 1 1/2 to 2mpg in summer months vs winter months here in S. Fl.


Ive noticed a difference with driving on very smooth, flat, recently paved blacktop highways, and older more rough surfaced highways. When Im driving on a very flat smooth highway my insta-MPG meter shows just slightly below 50 at 70mph, but on a similarly flat highway with rough surface it shows much lower, more like 38



ChasR said:


> Running around in TX at 105 degrees with the AC on will cost you a lot more than 1.5 mpg.


haha, yeah Ive seen that for sure. I have family in texas and driving the same car there in the summer compared to here feels like I stuffed a 700 lbs of clowns in the backseat, power just feels like its sucked right out. Im sure in the d it feels different (this was comparing a scion) but the need to give it more juice should be the same


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

ah, ok. my non-RFT are Michelins pilot sport AS plus. they are like 1 lb lighter than RFT that came with the car. Car is not as bouncy and rides much smoother.


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

MtBikR said:


> I have a 2011 335 with 27K on it. I've owner it for about 2 months and accelerate pretty spiritedly. The cpu says I'm averaging only 26mpg. Performance seems fine to me. Why would it be so low? I live in Phoenix and the last two months have been in excess of 100 degrees. Finally probably about 75% City and 25% highway.


I think based on your comments, 26 mpg is about right. You are at 75% city with the AC going non-stop. Also spirited acceleration. You won't hit 30 mpg without more highway driving.


----------



## MtBikR (Feb 22, 2007)

SpeedyD said:


> I think based on your comments, 26 mpg is about right. You are at 75% city with the AC going non-stop. Also spirited acceleration. You won't hit 30 mpg without more highway driving.


 Thanks, this makes me feel a little better. I must confess I was starting to get mpg envy  It definitely is still hot here, 106 today. I'm interested to see if it improves over the winter. I'll also reset it on my next trip down to Tucson and see what it works out to on a highway trip.


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

MtBikR said:


> Thanks, this makes me feel a little better. I must confess I was starting to get mpg envy  It definitely is still hot here, 106 today. I'm interested to see if it improves over the winter. I'll also reset it on my next trip down to Tucson and see what it works out to on a highway trip.


It will very likely improve in the winter, and will definitely improve on your highway trip. I have been getting about 31-32 mpg and I do 75% highway. I do have Sport package though so you could get more with the square tire setup of the non-sport models.


----------

